# Supermarine Spitfire LF Mk Vb



## mauld (Mar 7, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E86K2qLLRZI_


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2013)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2013)

One of my most favorite variants.


----------



## vinnye (Mar 21, 2013)

Excellent video, well shot and a gorgeous warbird!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2013)

Beauty! Just love that sound!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2013)

Had a second look. What a racehorse.


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

The sound of the gods...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2013)

With all here.


----------

